# homemade dog stand for tree...



## GADawg08 (Jan 11, 2013)

any of you guys ever made one? Ive been lookin at the avery boomer stand but they are $100 and i can build one for about $20. Ive got the bottom half of a summit climber that i could use but its the classic version of the viper which is steel, and its heavy as crap. My biggest question is if I use EMT metal tubing, would yall recommend 1/2 inch or 3/4? My lab is only about 60 lbs or so


----------



## Vmarsh (Jan 11, 2013)

Bottom of a climber with rubber/neoprene on it. Bring a ratchet strap in case the tree is big. Simple.


----------



## Scottyhardison (Jan 11, 2013)

I've built a few.
3/4 conduit common
mig welder
5 or 6   2 to 3 in 1/4 bolts weld on both side for teeth 
2   1/4 eye bolts welded 
ratchet strap (dollar store)
25$ total cost at hardware store


----------



## GADawg08 (Jan 11, 2013)

Scottyhardison said:


> I've built a few.
> 3/4 conduit common
> mig welder
> 5 or 6   2 to 3 in 1/4 bolts weld on both side for teeth
> ...




did you just use plywood for the platform? do you have a pic of the bottom?


----------



## Scottyhardison (Jan 11, 2013)

oh and 1/4 to 1/2 ply top 
spray all with bedliner spray from auto parts store aditional 4 to 5 $


----------



## Scottyhardison (Jan 11, 2013)

I've used expanded metal for the tops as well.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jan 11, 2013)

Scottyhardison said:


> I've built a few.
> 3/4 conduit common
> mig welder
> 5 or 6   2 to 3 in 1/4 bolts weld on both side for teeth
> ...



That last stand is awesome! Nice work!


----------



## bub commander (Jan 11, 2013)

Scottyhardison said:


> I've built a few.
> 3/4 conduit common
> mig welder
> 5 or 6   2 to 3 in 1/4 bolts weld on both side for teeth
> ...



Dude, that wood duck one with Ga flag is legit! Awesome work man.


----------



## duckmaster14 (Jan 11, 2013)

why have you built so many? did they break easily or where you selling them? would you be willing to make one for me?


----------



## Scottyhardison (Jan 11, 2013)

duckmaster14 said:


> why have you built so many? did they break easily or where you selling them? would you be willing to make one for me?



No they don't break.
All I've made are still in use. 
I made a few and sold them, a few I made for donations for events (the ones with the pant jobs), a few I made for friends.
I had a pile of old conduit so I put it to use. It is now gone.
Material wise they are not expensive, but they are time consuming without aple space to keep a jig set up, so I no longer make them to sell.


----------



## Scottyhardison (Jan 11, 2013)

I'll post these so y'all can see the frame and how they work, if you want to try and put one together. I'm 250lbs and it'll hold me solid. Size of deck is up to you. I have built some that'll hold two dogs.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

Sweet Scotty


----------



## labradoodle (Jan 12, 2013)

just get a sportstand or the one by avery, more versatile


----------



## Scottyhardison (Jan 13, 2013)

labradoodle said:


> just get a sportstand or the one by avery, more versatile



The ones mentioned above hang on a tree.........
Hmmmmmm much more versatile than the bottom of a climber or one of my examples........

The plus from an Avery stand that you will see is weight, they are a tad lighter than your do it yourself options. 
The draw backs on the Avery are in it's design. They work mind you they just don't bite very well and tend to twist if not attached to a tree of it's likings. It's made of AL and is put together with rivets and almost all I've seen that were owned by a Hunter have torn up either at one of these rivets or where the chain post is and at 100 $ + it ought to do better than that.

Hint: Before taking any advice on this forum use the search function and search that individuals former post to see whether or not thier advice may or may not have any merit. Just a good rule of thumb.


----------

